# garrison tailrace?



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I might be heading up there to fish with some buddies from school over spring break and was wondering if the spring pike fishing is ever any good in the tailrace or further downstream? Any information about fishing the tailrace would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ben10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive always had the best luck catching northerns right by the boat ramp, but the tailrace is goofy you can hammer them one day and get skunked the next.


----------

